# "Night Visions & Full Moon Decisions"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
*By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Like clockwork over the full moon cycle our guides were reporting increasing challenges on the water as feeding went from aggressive early to zero only firing up again after 1:00pm. That's some tough stuff for guests to work through with light fish boxes into the noon hour only to bend the boards with the catch after the lunch break. Not every moon cycle is the same and the fish don't always react that way. I've never felt it was a negative unless combined with a couple of other nasty events and then we get into a 1 + 1 = (5) situation. Combine the challenges of a full moon with a big water fall out and then put a 30 mph wind on top of that and I promise you'll have your hands full figuring that out. When that happens you better hope you're lucky and good!

*INSTAGRAM*
*PHOTO GALLERY*

Water levels have been on the average low side of things and that's put fish in the deeper mud pockets and swales in the back lakes and shallow bays. Lots of fish were checked at the cleaning table over the past week and water temperatures are getting close to comfortable for wet wading.

*Flounder Gigging/Wade Fishing*

Capt. Chris Cady and guests managed half limits of flounder on a trip Saturday evening missing a few that would have had them closer to limits. Nobody wore waders on that trip, so we're getting there.

*Night Vision Hog Hunting*

Night Vision Hog Hunts have been in focus lately with guests taking the opportunity to knock down some solid hogs after fishing trips. These hunts are a lot of fun for new and old hunters alike.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

pics 2


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Hog hunting


----------

